# Recruiting for Return to White Plume Mountain



## mfrench (Jan 6, 2008)

I am starting a game based in the Greyhawk setting, in the early stages of the Wars.  Knowledge of the setting is not required, as I don’t know a tremendous amount about the setting canon anyway.  If you’re an expert, I’ve probably changed plenty of the things that you know anyway.  If fiddling with canon would ruin Greyhawk for you, don’t bother reading much further.  I’m going to run Return to White Plume Mountain, using the plot and maps from the 2nd edition module, with the rules converted to 3.5 edition.  It is a dungeon-crawl, but it will first involve travel, and can accommodate diplomacy, stealth, combat, and intrigue.  If you’ve read extensively, DMed, or played in this module, please do not play in this game.  If you’ve read the 3.5 White Plume web enhancement for Weapons of Legacy, let me know (it won’t disqualify you).  I don’t care if you played the original White Plume, it shouldn’t give you any special advantage.  I will expect a post IC once every other day or so (with reasonable, announced  absence of course acceptable).  If you don’t have much experience with PbP, I won’t hold that against you.

A state of the world is provided.  The world is called the Oerth.  The continent is known as Oerik.  The region is known as the Flaeness.  [sblock=Brief Overview]Chaos rules the Flaeness!  War has come to many nations, and blood is shed from East to West:

In the North, hordes of barbarians have rallied behind the reunion of the Five Blades of Corusk to wake the Sleeping Warlord, the god Vatun.  His warriors, composed of three disparate clans roused to war, have united and spilled south into Tenh and its neighbors.

In the East, Ivid VI of the Malachite Throne decided that the nations that broke off of the Great Kingdom some 200 years prior must be punished.  Spearheaded by the Hextorian sect of the Knight Protectors, war was brought against the so-called Golden League. The hammer came down upon Almor, and Nyrond leads the charge against the armies of the tyrant, who is whispered to consort with fiends.

To the West the lands of Iuz, quiet these hundred years, have reached out to bring war, as demon-led armies came crashing into the Shieldlands.  Perhaps the Old One has returned to bring strife to his ancient enemy.  The nearby Bandit Kingdoms have taken advantage of the disorder, and there are no safe roads in the region.  Whole tribes of giants, unusually well organized, have come forth from the Crystalmist Mountains into the lands of Yeomanry, Sterich, and Geoff, sending refugees into Keoland.  The knightly orders are divided between the call to arms in the Shieldlands and Geoff.

In the South, the goblinoids of the Wild Coast have brought war to the neighboring dwarven and elven kingdoms.  A powerful warlord with tremendous resolve has steeled the normally craven goblinoid armies of the night, and regaining land against them is harder than ever.  The holds of the Sea Princes have erupted in bloody civil war, and many sides are bringing in slaves from the jungles to the south as fodder.

On top of all this, rumors of foul intrigues pass through taverns in every nation.  Suspicious red-robed men from the south have passed through borders for the last few years, and now men claim that they are behind many of these wars.  What’s worse, the Citadel of the Eight is said to be broken, slain by a single mage of incredible power.  Greyhawk has tried to stay neutral in all of this, but the Injunction is threatened across the Flaeness, and with it, the stability of nations.  As armies head out to fight and innocents flee to calmer lands, the countrysides are marauded by bandits and terrible monsters, who have little now to keep them in check.

Brave heroes are needed to bring peace and order.  Where will you make your stand?[/sblock]I’m looking to start PCs at 6th level, so they are already fairly important.  For various reasons, the world isn’t run by epic level NPCs, they only get up to the mid-teens in level.  The PCs can be from anywhere, but they must begin in Greyhawk, and their background must have them on the search for a missing weapon of great power (leave the details of the weapon to me).  Selection of players will be done at my discretion, with no guarantee of playing just because you post first.  Each player concept should include a few allies, contacts, and enemies that are important to your PC: at least one enemy, at least one ally, at least three total.  These, as much as your class and feat choices, ought to be what sets a PC apart.  I don’t expect full stat blocks for them (although if you want to, be my guest), just a description of their affiliations, goals, and/or methods will suffice.  Once selected, completed character sheets should use the template found on this post for the sake of standardization.  If you so choose, feel free to submit two character concepts, an A and a B.

[sblock=The Weapons]
The following great weapons of power have gone missing recently, and various organizations and individuals seek their return.  They might inspire you, but you don’t need to tie yourself into one if you don’t want to.

Whelm – a hammer recently held by dwarves, it appears to be of giantish make
Blackrazor – a greatsword of mysterious origins which empowers its wielder
Wavecaller – an ancient trident with powers over watery domains
Seeker – an arrow with special divinatory powers
Frostedge – a scimitar of pure ice, rumored to have slain dragons[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Jan 6, 2008)

House Rules:
Death Flag / Conviction, as posted later
Weapon Groups from UA
[sblock=Partial BAB / Saves]For BAB and Saves, add up your levels in Good, Medium, and Poor, keeping the fractions; then simply take the total.  A few examples:
Cleric 1 / Monk 1 / Wizard 1
Standard method: BAB 0, saves 4/2/6
New method: BAB 2 (1.5 from Medium, 0.5 from poor), saves 3/2/3

Rogue 2 / Bard 2 / Druid 3 (going for Fochlycan Lyricist )
Standard: BAB 4, saves 3/7/6
New: BAB 5, saves 4/5/4

Fighter 3 / Barbarian 3
Standard: BAB 6, saves 6/0/0
New: BAB 6, saves 5/1/1

This will help BAB, usually hose multiple good saves, but aid poor saves.[/sblock]

Standard 32 point buy as per the DMG standards
--        However, racial modifiers offset the costs of your stats by 2; they don’t simply bump the stats by 2 after you’ve purchased them
Rolling will be done on Invisible Castle with the full character name in the entry; any rolling that isn’t done promptly, I’ll just do for you.
Wealth will be handled by the following method:
One item worth no more than 7000 gp; or two items worth no more than 4000 gp each.  Being his most important equipment, give everything your PC knows about this item (origins, name, purpose, etc.)
One item worth no more than 3000 gp; or two items worth no more than 2000 gp each.
Up to 2000 gp in liquid cash (gems, gold bars, coins, letters of credit, etc.)
Mundane and masterwork items, magical ammunition, and potions and scrolls such that the total character wealth is 13000 gp.
Sources
I have access to, and am reasonably familiar with, the following books.  I won’t guarantee that I’ll allow everything beyond the SRD unedited, but at least I have the information for you to ask.  If you want to use something outside them, you’ll have to provide it to me somehow.
PHB, DMG, PHB II, Unearthed Arcana
Complete: Adventurer, Arcane, Divine, Warrior, Mage, Scoundrel
Races of: Wild, Stone, Destiny
Book of 9 Swords
Races
The various demi-human races have been divided out into the Greyhawk cultures.  The races allowed will be:
Oeridian – Human – feudal system, longest standing knightly tradition 
Flan – Gnome – one of the oldest races native to the region; distrustful of wizards
Suel – Elf – an oriental-style culture, has ancient feud with the Bakhlunish
Rhenne – Halfling – gypsy-style culture, live mostly around the waters of the Nyr Dyv
Olman – Half-Orc – barbarians from the south who worship a blood-god
Bakhlunish – Dwarf – Arabian-style culture, live in the arid West
Perrenland – Human – Spartan-style culture, often hire out as mercenaries
Half-elves are also allowed, though they have no distinct culture of their own
None of the PC races will have darkvision; it is replaced with low-light vision.  (It is removed from several monster types as well.)  It might still be gained through PrC’s, Paragon levels, or magic.

Organizations:
Knights of Luna – elven archers, they defend the lands of faerie queen
Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom –honor guard of the rightful king of Aerdy
--        Malachite Throne: followers of Hextor, still in the Old Kingdom
--        Golden League: Followers of Cuthbert for the most part
Knights of the Hart – an old branch of the Protectors that took to the local religions, they tend as much towards Good as Lawful; they have three branches (Veluna, Furyondy, High Forest)
Knights of the Watch – another branch off from the Protectors, these outdoorsmen protected against the dangers of the frontier, and against the Baklunish West; Knights of Dispatch are a branch of them
Knights of the Holy Shielding – former rivals of the Protectors, guard Shieldlands
Molouqod Consortium – group of western traders who owe fealty to no nation or sect
There are a couple others, here is some info on them all (please don’t read up on the bad guys)wotc wikipedia
Deities
The typical racial pantheons are out (no Corellon, Gruumsh, Moradin, etc.)  The races take up the pantheons of the corresponding Greyhawk culture, noted on the table below.  They each freely admit the existence of the other gods.  I’ve also trimmed some domains off the lesser gods, since they’re lesser.  I might be inclined to include certain replacement domains from other sources upon request.[sblock=Pantheon]
	
	



```
[b]Name (AL)	Portfolio			Domains				Origin[/b]
Greater
Beory (N)	oerth, nature, rain		Animal, Earth, Plant, Water     Flan
Boccob (N)	magic, foresight, balance       Know., Magic, Trickery	
Incabulos (NE)  plagues, famine, disasters  	Death, Evil, Destr.	
Istus (N)      	fate, destiny, honesty          Chaos, Know., Luck, Law      	Baklunish
Nerull (NE)     death, darkness, underworld    	Death, Evil, Trickery		Flan
Pelor (NG)     	sun, light, strength, healing   Good, Healing, Str., Sun      	Flan
Rao (LG)        peace, serenity, reason         Law, Good, Know.             	Flan
Intermediate
Celestian (N)   stars, space, wanderers      	Know., Travel, Prot.         	Oeridian
Ehlonna (NG)   	woodlands, fertility            Animal, Good, Plant, Sun
Erythnul (CE)   hate, envy, malice, slaughter   Chaos, Evil, Trickery, War   	Oeridian
Fharlanghn (N) 	horizons, travel, roads       	Luck, Prot., Travel             Oeridian
Hieroneous (LG) justice, honor, valor, war  	Good, Law, Prot., War        	Oeridian
Hextor (LE)     war, discord, tyranny           Destr., Evil, Law, War          Oeridian
Kord (CG)    	sport, brawling, courage        Chaos, Good, Luck, Str.      	Suel
Lendor (LN)     time, patience, study        	Know., Law, Prot.               Suel
Obad-hai (N)  	nature, woodlands, hunting  	Animal, Elements, Plant
Olidammara (CN) revels, wine, rogues, tricks    Chaos, Luck, Trickery	
Pholtus (LG)    law & order, sun & moon     	Good, Know., Law, Sun       	Oeridian
Procran (CN)   	seas, weather, navigation   	Animal, Chaos, Travel, Water  	Oeridian
Ralishaz (CN)	chance, misfortune, insanity	Chaos, Destr., Luck
St.Cuthbert(LN) wisdom, zeal, truth, discipline Destr., Law, Prot., Str.	
Tharzidun (NE)  darkness, entropy, insanity    	Destr., Evil, Know.	
Trithereon (CG) liberty, retribution          	Chaos, Good, Prot., Str.	
Ulaa (LG)       hills, mountains, gemstones  	Earth, Good, Law            	Oeridian
Wee Jas (LN)  	magic, death, vanity, law       Death, Law, Magic           	Suel
Zilchus (LN)    power, prestige, influence      Know., Law, Trickery       	Oeridian
Lesser
Al'Akbar (LG)   guardianship, faith, duty       Good, Healing, Law, Prot.  	Baklunish
Allitur (LG)    ethics, propriety, tradition    Good, Know., Law          	Flan
Atroa (NG)      spring, east wind, renewal    	Air, Good, Plant, Sun       	Oeridian
Beltar (CE)     malice, caves, pits             Chaos, Earth, Evil, War    	Suel
Berei (NG)      home, family, agriculture      	Good, Plant, Prot.          	Flan
Bleredd (N)     metal, mines, smithing          Earth, Fire, Str.            	Oeridian
Bralm (N)       insects, industriousness       	Animal, Law, Str.            	Suel
Cyndor (LN)     time, infinity, continuity      Law, Prot., Travel         	Oeridian
Dalt (CG)       portals, doors, locks, keys    	Prot., Travel, Trickery    	Suel
Delleb (LG)     reason, intellect, study        Know., Magic, Law        	Oeridian
Fortubo (LG)    stone, metals, guardianship     Earth, Good, Law, Prot.  	Suel
Geshtai (N)     lakes, rivers, wells, streams   Plant, Travel, Water      	Baklunish
Iuz (CE)        deceit, pain, oppression        Chaos, Evil, Trickery
Jascar (LG)     hills, mountains                Earth, Good, Law, Prot.  	Suel
Joramy (N)      fire, wrath, quarrels           Destr., Fire, War	
Kurell (CN)     jealousy, revenge, theft      	Chaos, Luck, Trickery    	Oeridian
Lirr (CG)       poetry, prose, art              Chaos, Know., Magic, Travel   	Oeridian
Llerg (CN)      beasts, strength                Animal, Chaos, Str.      	Suel
Lydia (NG)      music, knowledge, daylight    	Good, Know., Sun, Travel  	Suel
Mayaheine (LG)  protection, justice, valor    	Good, Law, Prot., War	
Merikka (LG)    farming, agriculture, home   	Good, Law, Plant, Prot.  	Oeridian
Mouqol (N)      trade, negotiation, ventures  	Know., Travel, Trickery   	Baklunish
Myhriss (NG)    love, beauty, romance	        Good, Healing, Prot.      	Flan
Norebo (CN)     luck, gambling, risks           Chaos, Trickery, Luck    	Suel
Osprem (LN)     sea voyages, ships, sailors  	Law, Prot., Travel, Water 	Suel
Phaulkon (CG)   wind, clouds, birds, archery  	Air, Animal, Good, War   	Suel
Phyton (CG)     nature, beauty, farming      	Chaos, Good, Plant, Sun   	Suel
Pyremius (NE)   fire, poison, murder            Destr., Evil, Fire
Raxivort (CE)   rats, bats                      Animal, Evil, Trickery
Rudd (CN)       chance, good luck, skill       	Chaos, Luck               	Oeridian
Sotillion (CG)  summer, south wind, comfort  	Air, Healing, Plant    		Oeridian
Syrul (NE)      lies, deceit, treachery        	Evil, Know. Trickery
Telchur (CN)    winter, cold, north wind      	Air, Chaos, Str           	Oeridian
Vatun (CN)      northern brb., winter, beasts  	Air, Animal, Chaos, Str.  	Suel
Vecna (NE)      destructive & evil secrets    	Evil, Know., Magic      	Flan
Velnius (N)     sky, weather                    Air, Travel, Water       	Oeridian
Wastri (LN)     amphibians, bigotry            	Animal, Law, War
Wenta (CG)     	autumn, west wind, brewing  	Air, Good, Plant       		Oeridian
Xan Yae (N)    	twilight, shadows, stealth    	Know., Trickery, War   		Baklunish
Xerbo (N)       sea, sailing, business         	Animal, Know., Water
Ye'Cind (CG)    music, magic songs           	Good, Know., Magic
Zagyg (CN)     	eccentricity, occult lore     	Chaos, Know., Magic
Zodal (NG)      mercy, hope, benevolence  	Good, Healing, Prot.	
Zuoken (N)     	physical & mental mastery   	Know., Str., War         	Baklunish
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Jan 6, 2008)

Conviction
Player Characters have a pool of Conviction, which function sort of like Action Points. All PCs get 6 Conviction. Conviction is replenished as HP: you recover you level in Conviction whenever the party has a night of complete rest.

Conviction can be used in the following ways:
Cost Result
1 Add 1d6 to any D20 roll*
1 Roll any other (non-D20) roll, taking the highest*
2 Take an extra move-equivalent action @
3 Take an extra standard action @
* Declare before any roll
@ On your turn only

The Death Flag
The death flag is designed to allow the campaigns get rid of random lethality without eliminating death altogether as a possibility. This is done with a change in the "social contract" between players and GM. Whereas in standard D&D the player is at the mercy of the DM and the rules, with the death flag the player decides when the stakes of a conflict are life and death.

As an Immediate action, a player character can choose to raise his Death Flag and gain 6 Conviction instantly (even if this brings their total Conviction pool above 6).

When the death flag is raised, the normal rules for death apply. If the death flag has not been raised, then the character, if killed, is treated as reducing the player character to 1 hit point above death. The Death Flag can be lowered by spending 6 Conviction as an Immediate Action.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 6, 2008)

This sounds interesting. I would like to play a Suloise barbarian from the lands of the Frutzi who journeyed south into the heart of the Flanaess a number of years ago seeking glory and riches. He has heard of the legends of Blackrazor and its recent disappearance intrigues him. Laying claim to such a potent weapon and returning to his homeland would make him a hero to be remembered for ages. He distrusts mages, but has a cold respect for priests, preferring the company of druids to clerics. He is a devout follower of Kord and despises evil-doers almost as much as he hates being told what to do. He is an individualistic natural-born leader with a thirst for battle and love of adventure.

Svoldgar the Slayer has adventured with many heroes before and is well known to many in the Domain of Greyhawk. He often frequents the Green Dragon Inn in the Free City and is on friendly terms with many of the regular patrons there. He has also slain his fair share of monsters in defense of local villages and farms. He hates Iuz and his followers for their staged false "return" of Vatun and has vowed vengeance. He has himself fought with a crony of Iuz's Boneheart known as Licker and has sworn to slay the mad cleric the next time they meet in battle.

I would like to play him as a multiclassed barbarian/marshal (from the Miniatures Handbook) with a chaotic good alignment. His primary item would be an ancestral greatsword passed down along his family line through the ages (I haven't decided on particular statistics). Secondary items would be thinks like charms said to protect him from evil spirits.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay, I am definetly interested, but am still deciding on what kind of concept. I will post again as soon as I decide. Sorry for all the edits.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 6, 2008)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> He hates Iuz and his followers for their staged false "return" of Vatun and has vowed vengeance. He has himself fought with a crony of Iuz's Boneheart known as Licker and has sworn to slay the mad cleric the next time they meet in battle.




This deception would still be going on in the present of the campaign.  It is certainly possible that your PC would be one of those who knew that secret, and so worked against the forces of the false god.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 6, 2008)

Man, the pantheon's formatting got _extremely_ butchered.  I'll try and rectify that when I am able.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd love to play an elven scout. Here's the background:

[sblock=background]

Aunil is a Knight of Luna. He led a small group of elven archers in the defense of their queen. His patrol group regularly ventured out into the wilderness, to make sure that their borders stayed under control of their Queen. Nothing was special about that day as the group left to begin their patrol.

The party had reached the border of their lands when they encountered the first party. It was a small traveling group. They followed the group for a mile or so. Aunil was actually the first one to spot the ambush. His motions showed the other elves where the ambush was, he had to say nothing for them to know what to do. A whip of wind followed by the screams of the dying were all the group of humans heard. Several of them pulled swords, although it was painfully obvious that they had no idea how to use them. Aunil motioned for his party to remain hidden and vigilant, goblins were stupid but numerous. The small group they had just slain could not possibly of been all of them. 

Aunil stepped out of the brush, not more than 10ft away from a human. The startled man actually fell when he saw the elf. "Do not fear me. I am a protector of this land, a Knight of Luna." Aunil conversed with the party for several more minutes. He feared alittle as long as his patrol was around, they would pick off anything well before it reached him. The human traveler's story amazed Aunil, apparently the entire world had erupted into war. 

Aunil promised the human a safe travel for as long as they were in the land of the fairie queen. His patrol shadowed them until they had crossed the borders of their land, and were happy to not find a trace of goblins. Aunil could not shake the image of the world. Burning. The death. He destruction. He had to do his part in it. Any war large enough to engulf the world will surely reach his Queen's lands. 

He had heard a legend, merely a story told by his people of an ancient bow. Legend had it that it was a gift from nature itself. Although he knew little else of this weapon, he knew that it would greatly aid his cause. He decided to leave his lands in order to search for it. He would have to ask the elders for more of the weapons legacy before he left. 

Aunil returned to his home, and gained permission for his absence. His superiors made it painfully clear to him that they did not expect him to return, but that if he could, his return would be a welcome one. Aunil sighed in relief, for it was honestly not the kind of response he had expected. He stopped by his father, an elf that was rumored to be one of the oldest in the land, and listend to the old legend again. When the story was over, he gathered up his belongings and headed away from his homeland for the first time. [/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Jan 6, 2008)

OnlytheStrong: That background is pretty good.   The only big change is the weapon is an arrow, not a bow.  The elves probably want it for the divinatory powers that it bestows.  The Knights of Luna and their Queen are awfully reclusive when it comes to this war; they actually do believe that they can just wait it out.  You would be outspoken in your belief that you need to be proactive about it.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 6, 2008)

Come to think of it, airwalkrr, I don't have access to the Marshal class.  I am passingly familiar with it (auras and what-not), but is there a place on the web that hosts its stats, or do you have some way to provide the relevant text for it?

Edit: Nevermind, wotc hosts it here.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 6, 2008)

The tall, weather-worn human that stands before you greets you with a graceful bow and a smile that speaks of kindness.  For those who look into his deep blue eyes, however, there is the thinly-veiled promise of storm and rage if provoked.

Procan's blessings upon you, traveller.  I am Gerdan, a humble follower of the Storm Lord.  The waves of fate have swept me upon the shore here at this great city as I search for an trident of power, quite sacred to the Storm Lord.

Gerdan, a level six cleric of Procan, has travelled far to follow rumors of Wavecaller's location, as he originally hails from the lands of the Sea Princes.  He was sent on this mission by Haroun Stormrider, a priest of great standing in the faith of Procan.  Haroun claimed to have communed with the Storm Lord and been assured that Gerdan was the only one with a chance to succeed in the search for the trident.

On his journey from the Azure Sea, Gerdan found himself caught up in a great battle in the elven lands of Celene.  There he earned the appreciation of Tharrielan, an elven ranger and commander of the outpost Gerdan helped to defend.  In the process, however, he also earned the enmity of a hobgoblin subchief, the commander of the forces attempting to take the outpost.  He has not been able to get any confirmation, but Gerdan suspects that several agents of that hobgoblin have followed him since he left Celene, and that they have been behind a few unfortunate events that have befallen him in that time.

Following Haroun's advice, and common wisdom among the priests of the Storm Lord, Gerdan has sought contacts among the ship's captains in every city he has passed through on his journey, but he hasn't stayed in any one place long enough to establish connections of any significant level.  His holy symbol and wisdom have earned him some respect, but no significant loyalty among the riders of the waves.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 6, 2008)

Proposed PCs so far --

airwlkrr A: Svoldgar the Slayer; Frutzi barbarian/marshal
OnlytheStrong A:  Aunil, Knight of Luna; elven scout
Redclaw A:  Gerdan, priest of Procan; cleric from the Azure Sea


I've wasted lots of time trying to re-format the pantheon section.  That's the best I can do.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 6, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> This deception would still be going on in the present of the campaign.  It is certainly possible that your PC would be one of those who knew that secret, and so worked against the forces of the false god.




Ok. I wasn't sure exactly what point in the Wars you were setting this, but that works. Perhaps he doesn't know for a fact, but he has seen suspicious activity and feels in his heart that Vatun's will is not being done.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 6, 2008)

An arrow it is! That means I can buy a nice bow


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd be interested in playing a Rhenne – Halfling. Rogue1/Wizard5. Perhaps in search of the Frostedge to help his people in slaying a troublesome dragon?


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, I just read over your rules again and wanted to clarify. If I understand correctly, all Suloise in your GH are replaced by elves. If so, I might want to tweak my character concept a bit. I don't see Svoldgar as being particularly elvish.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not completely dead set on it.  I instituted that change for two reasons:
A) I'm tired of demihumans being the same in every setting.
B) Every time I run Greyhawk, people tend to just put 'human' anyway, and ignore the various cultures.

I just tried to kill two birds with one stone.  As you obviously chose Suloise as a meaningful background choice, you can keep with your original idea.  I don't have a firm grasp of the Suel beyond the northern barbarians, I have no problem with separating them from elves.

Edit: removed that part


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd be intrested in playing an Oeridian Human Monk of Hextor. His mission is not to aquire a specific weapon so much as prevent these powerful items from falling into the hands of his church's enemies.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 7, 2008)

*Possible Ranger*

I would be interested in playing a ranger type.......most likely human ..let me see what i can generate.


----------



## Mavnn (Jan 7, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Man, the pantheon's formatting got _extremely_ butchered.  I'll try and rectify that when I am able.




There you go:

[sblock]
	
	



```
[b]Name (AL)	Portfolio			Domains				Origin[/b]
Greater
Beory (N)	oerth, nature, rain		Animal, Earth, Plant, Water     Flan
Boccob (N)	magic, foresight, balance       Know., Magic, Trickery	
Incabulos (NE)  plagues, famine, disasters  	Death, Evil, Destr.	
Istus (N)      	fate, destiny, honesty          Chaos, Know., Luck, Law      	Baklunish
Nerull (NE)     death, darkness, underworld    	Death, Evil, Trickery		Flan
Pelor (NG)     	sun, light, strength, healing   Good, Healing, Str., Sun      	Flan
Rao (LG)        peace, serenity, reason         Law, Good, Know.             	Flan
Intermediate
Celestian (N)   stars, space, wanderers      	Know., Travel, Prot.         	Oeridian
Ehlonna (NG)   	woodlands, fertility            Animal, Good, Plant, Sun
Erythnul (CE)   hate, envy, malice, slaughter   Chaos, Evil, Trickery, War   	Oeridian
Fharlanghn (N) 	horizons, travel, roads       	Luck, Prot., Travel             Oeridian
Hieroneous (LG) justice, honor, valor, war  	Good, Law, Prot., War        	Oeridian
Hextor (LE)     war, discord, tyranny           Destr., Evil, Law, War          Oeridian
Kord (CG)    	sport, brawling, courage        Chaos, Good, Luck, Str.      	Suel
Lendor (LN)     time, patience, study        	Know., Law, Prot.               Suel
Obad-hai (N)  	nature, woodlands, hunting  	Animal, Elements, Plant
Olidammara (CN) revels, wine, rogues, tricks    Chaos, Luck, Trickery	
Pholtus (LG)    law & order, sun & moon     	Good, Know., Law, Sun       	Oeridian
Procran (CN)   	seas, weather, navigation   	Animal, Chaos, Travel, Water  	Oeridian
Ralishaz (CN)	chance, misfortune, insanity	Chaos, Destr., Luck
St.Cuthbert(LN) wisdom, zeal, truth, discipline Destr., Law, Prot., Str.	
Tharzidun (NE)  darkness, entropy, insanity    	Destr., Evil, Know.	
Trithereon (CG) liberty, retribution          	Chaos, Good, Prot., Str.	
Ulaa (LG)       hills, mountains, gemstones  	Earth, Good, Law            	Oeridian
Wee Jas (LN)  	magic, death, vanity, law       Death, Law, Magic           	Suel
Zilchus (LN)    power, prestige, influence      Know., Law, Trickery       	Oeridian
Lesser
Al'Akbar (LG)   guardianship, faith, duty       Good, Healing, Law, Prot.  	Baklunish
Allitur (LG)    ethics, propriety, tradition    Good, Know., Law          	Flan
Atroa (NG)      spring, east wind, renewal    	Air, Good, Plant, Sun       	Oeridian
Beltar (CE)     malice, caves, pits             Chaos, Earth, Evil, War    	Suel
Berei (NG)      home, family, agriculture      	Good, Plant, Prot.          	Flan
Bleredd (N)     metal, mines, smithing          Earth, Fire, Str.            	Oeridian
Bralm (N)       insects, industriousness       	Animal, Law, Str.            	Suel
Cyndor (LN)     time, infinity, continuity      Law, Prot., Travel         	Oeridian
Dalt (CG)       portals, doors, locks, keys    	Prot., Travel, Trickery    	Suel
Delleb (LG)     reason, intellect, study        Know., Magic, Law        	Oeridian
Fortubo (LG)    stone, metals, guardianship     Earth, Good, Law, Prot.  	Suel
Geshtai (N)     lakes, rivers, wells, streams   Plant, Travel, Water      	Baklunish
Iuz (CE)        deceit, pain, oppression        Chaos, Evil, Trickery
Jascar (LG)     hills, mountains                Earth, Good, Law, Prot.  	Suel
Joramy (N)      fire, wrath, quarrels           Destr., Fire, War	
Kurell (CN)     jealousy, revenge, theft      	Chaos, Luck, Trickery    	Oeridian
Lirr (CG)       poetry, prose, art              Chaos, Know., Magic, Travel   	Oeridian
Llerg (CN)      beasts, strength                Animal, Chaos, Str.      	Suel
Lydia (NG)      music, knowledge, daylight    	Good, Know., Sun, Travel  	Suel
Mayaheine (LG)  protection, justice, valor    	Good, Law, Prot., War	
Merikka (LG)    farming, agriculture, home   	Good, Law, Plant, Prot.  	Oeridian
Mouqol (N)      trade, negotiation, ventures  	Know., Travel, Trickery   	Baklunish
Myhriss (NG)    love, beauty, romance	        Good, Healing, Prot.      	Flan
Norebo (CN)     luck, gambling, risks           Chaos, Trickery, Luck    	Suel
Osprem (LN)     sea voyages, ships, sailors  	Law, Prot., Travel, Water 	Suel
Phaulkon (CG)   wind, clouds, birds, archery  	Air, Animal, Good, War   	Suel
Phyton (CG)     nature, beauty, farming      	Chaos, Good, Plant, Sun   	Suel
Pyremius (NE)   fire, poison, murder            Destr., Evil, Fire
Raxivort (CE)   rats, bats                      Animal, Evil, Trickery
Rudd (CN)       chance, good luck, skill       	Chaos, Luck               	Oeridian
Sotillion (CG)  summer, south wind, comfort  	Air, Healing, Plant    		Oeridian
Syrul (NE)      lies, deceit, treachery        	Evil, Know. Trickery
Telchur (CN)    winter, cold, north wind      	Air, Chaos, Str           	Oeridian
Vatun (CN)      northern brb., winter, beasts  	Air, Animal, Chaos, Str.  	Suel
Vecna (NE)      destructive & evil secrets    	Evil, Know., Magic      	Flan
Velnius (N)     sky, weather                    Air, Travel, Water       	Oeridian
Wastri (LN)     amphibians, bigotry            	Animal, Law, War
Wenta (CG)     	autumn, west wind, brewing  	Air, Good, Plant       		Oeridian
Xan Yae (N)    	twilight, shadows, stealth    	Know., Trickery, War   		Baklunish
Xerbo (N)       sea, sailing, business         	Animal, Know., Water
Ye'Cind (CG)    music, magic songs           	Good, Know., Magic
Zagyg (CN)     	eccentricity, occult lore     	Chaos, Know., Magic
Zodal (NG)      mercy, hope, benevolence  	Good, Healing, Prot.	
Zuoken (N)     	physical & mental mastery   	Know., Str., War         	Baklunish
```
[/sblock]

You should just be able to hit "Quote", copy the code and edit it into your post above.

In other news, I might be interested in putting a character forward for this, but I'm not sure if I'll have time... I'll let you know tomorrow. Idea looks interesting, though.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks, that is so much cleaner.

Keep submitting ideas, I'll get an updated list of submissions tonight.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 7, 2008)

Proposed PCs so far --

airwlkrr A: Svoldgar the Slayer; Frutzi barbarian/marshal
OnlytheStrong A:  Aunil, Knight of Luna; elven scout
Redclaw A:  Gerdan, priest of Procan; cleric from the Azure Sea
Scotley A: halfling wizard/rogue
Warshrike A: an Oeridian monk of Hextor
J. Alexander A: Marcus Flynn, human ranger
Mavnn A: uh, something
s@sq@tch A: Percivilis the Pure, a Favored Soul of Hieroneous (w/ cohort in tow)
Eol Linwelin A: elven Ultimate Magus


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 7, 2008)

I would like to volunteer a PC that I had created for another PbP game that fizzled -- I barely had a chance to use him and was greatly enjoying the roleplaying qualities that he had.

Percivilis the Pure, Human Favored Soul of Heironious 6 with his trusty cohort, Jerivan, Human Paladin of Heironious 4, both would be Oeridian.

They were made for a Pathfinder module, so the translation to Greyhawk was moving the diety from Iomedae to Heironious.  Both would be members of the Knights of the Holy Shielding, tasked with the destruction, or removal from circulation, of the legendary blade of Blackrazor, for rumors of its unholy nature teem and swirl within the hallowed grounds of the Holy Shields.  (I know a bit about the 1st Edition module of White Plume Mountain, basically some of the properties of the original weapons in it -- hope this doesn't disqualify me)


_Jerivan was glad that he found a kindred spirit in Percivilis -- he was a kind, thoughtful person, who always strived to protect the innocent and weak. 

Valor. Justice. Honor. 

These three words were the mantra that Percivilis lived by. 

For the past year, Jerivan had been travelling with him, and in that time, he recognized 'the gift' that his companion possessed -- for Percivilis had an innate connection with his god -- one that he never questioned, nor did he need to -- he was destined for great things, and Jerivan wanted to be a part of it.

The twosome had been travelling the land for some time, ministering to the flock, setting things right, before receiving orders that the whereabouts of a foul, unholy blade had been procured.  Their mission was to secure it for the church, and if unable to do so, then destroy it. _ 



[sblock=Percivilis the Pure]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Percivilis the Pure
[B]Class:[/B] Favored Soul 6	
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Iomedae

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 6	[B]XP[/B]: 15000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +4		[B]HP:[/B] 43 (6d8+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +6	
[B]Int:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] Cha +1
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -4		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+6	+3	+1	+0	+0	+0	20
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+7	+5	+2	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+6	+5	+1	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+7	+5	+2	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Longsword +1		+8	1d8+3	19-20/x2 	------
MW Morningstar		+7	1d8+2	20/x2      	------
Light Crossbow		+5	1d8+0	19-20/x2 	80 ft
[B]Notes:[/B] Lesser Weapon Crystal of Energy Assault, Fire adds 1d6 fire damage to weapon it is attached to (longsword +1)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Fire Resistance - 10

[B]Feats: [/B] 
Human Bonus 1st: Combat Casting
1st: Negotiator
3rd: Power Attack
Favored Soul 4th: Weapon Focus (longsword)
6th: Leadership


[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 12 + spell level): 

Spells per day:

0 - 6
1st - 7
2nd - 6
3rd - 4


[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - (7) Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Create Water, Fleeting Fame, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink;
	1st - (5) Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Resurgence;
	2nd - (4) Cure Medium Wounds, Silence, Remove Paralysis, Bulls Strength;
	3rd - (3) Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Prayer;

[B]Spell-Like Abilities:[/B] 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 27	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+0	0	--	--
Balance   	+1	0	+1	--
Bluff       	+3	0	+3	--
Climb      	+2	0	+2	--
[U]Concentration[/U]  	+7	5	+2	+4 (Combat Casting)
[U]Diplomacy[/U]	+14	7	+3	+4
Disable Device 	+1	0	+1	--
Disguise   	+3	0	+3	--
Escape Artist	+1	0	+1	--
Forgery   	+0	0	--	--
Gather Info     +0	0	--	--
Handle Animal  	+3	0	+3	--
[U]Heal [/U]        	+11	5	+2	+4
Hide        	+1	0	+1	--
Intimidate	+3	0	+3	--
[U]Jump[/U]        	+4	0	+2	+2
[U]Know: (Religion)[/U]+5	5	--	--
Listen     	+2	0	+2	--
Move Silently	+1	0	+1	--
Open Locks   	+1	0	+1	--
Perform   	+0	0	--	--
Ride        	+1	0	+1	+2 (for staying in the saddle - military saddle)
Search    	+2	0	+2	--
[U]Sense Motive[/U]	+9	5	+2	+2
Sleight of Hand +1	0	+1	--
[U]Spellcraft[/U]  	+0	0	--	--
Spot       	+2	0	+2	--
Swim       	+2	0	+2	--
Tumble    	+1	0	+1	--
Use Magic Device+3      0	+3	--
Use Rope 	+1	0	+1	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Longsword +1		2315gp	4lb
Lesser Weapon Crystal
of Energy Assault, Fire	3000gp	--lb
Breastplate +1		1350gp	30lb
Heavy Steel Shield +1	1170gp	15lb
Dimension Stride Boots	2000gp	1lb
Wand/Cure Light Wounds 	750gp	--lb
 -- 50 charges
Healing Belt		750gp	1lb
MW Morningstar		308gp	4lb
Light Crossbow		35gp	4lb
 20 Bolts  		2gp	2lb
Belt Pouch             	2gp	2lb
Silver Holy Symbol	25gp	1lb
Healer's Kit          	50gp	1lb
Backpack 		2gp	2lb

Scrolls:
[I]Remove Curse [/I]            	375gp	--lb
[I]Remove Blindness/Deafness[/I] 	375gp	--lb



[B]Total Weight:[/B]67lb	[B]Money:[/B] 120gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	58	116	175	350	875

[B]Age:[/B] 26
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 195
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Golden
[B]Skin:[/B] Golden Tan

Heavy Warhorse (400 gp) - Honor


Military Saddle		20gp	30lb
Bit and Bridle		2gp	1lb
Saddle Bags  		4gp	8lb
     Carried in Saddle bags:
Waterskin		1gp	4lb
3 Torches  		3cp	3lb
Bedroll                	5sp	5lb
Winter Blanket       	5sp	3lb
Explorer's Outfit     	10gp	8lb
3 weeks rations     	10gp	21lb

Load: 195lb (Percivilis) + 67lb (His gear) + 73 lbs (carried on horse) = 335 lbs
Medium Load - movement is 35 ft

Size/Type: Large Animal 
Hit Dice: 4d8+12 (30 hp) 
Initiative: +1 
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares) 
Armor Class: 14 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+11 
Attack: Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4) 
Full Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6 
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +4 
Feats: Endurance, Run 
Environment: Temperate plains 
Organization: Domesticated 
Challenge Rating: 2 
Advancement: — 
Level Adjustment: — 

These animals are similar to heavy horses but are trained and bred for strength and aggression. A heavy warhorse can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check. 

Carrying Capacity
A light load for a heavy warhorse is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301-600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601-900 pounds. A heavy warhorse can drag 4,500 pounds.
```
[/sblock]

[sblock= Cohort Jerivan]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Jerivan 
[B]Class:[/B] Paladin 4	
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] Iomedae

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 4	[B]XP[/B]: 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +4		[B]HP:[/B] 33 (4d10+8)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +6	
[B]Int:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] Cha +1
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)	[B]Init:[/B] --	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -6		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] %

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+9	+2	+0	+0	+0	+0	21 (23 vs ranged)
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 21

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+9	+4	+5	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+4	+1	+3	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+5	+1	+4	--
[B]Notes:[/B] Divine Grace (add CHA bonus to all saving throws)

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
MW Longsword		+8	1d8+2	19-20/x2 	------
Dagger    		+6	1d4+2	19-20/x2 	------
Heavy Crossbow		+4	1d10	19-20/x2 	120 ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Divine Grace, Turn Undead, Aura of Courage, Detect Evil (at will), Lay on Hands (12 hp/day), Divine Health, Aura of Good, Smite Evil (+3 to hit, +4 damage) 3/day, Daunting Presence 

[B]Feats: [/B] 
Human Bonus 1st: Weapon Focus (Longsword)
1st: Daunting Presence 
3rd: Extra Smiting

[sblock=Daunting Presence]
You may take a Standard Action to ‘Awe’ an opponent with 30’, 
who can see you, and who has an Intelligence score. If the opponent fails a Will 
saving throw (DC 15) it is Shaken 
for 10 minutes. This fear has no effect on a creature that is already Shaken

[/sblock]



[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 12 + spell level): 

Spells per day:

1st - 1 - Divine Sacrifice

[sblock=Divine Sacrifice]
Divine Sacrifice(CDiv p163)
<Evoc, VS, 1StdAct, Personal, 1rnd/lvl>
– While this spell is in effect, the caster can
sacrifice hit points once per round as a Free

Action to do extra damage on his/her next

successful attack (within the spell’s duration).
For each 2 hp sacrificed (up to 10hp), the
caster does +1d6 damage (max +5d6).
[/sblock]

[B]Spell-Like Abilities:[/B] Detect Evil (at will)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 21	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+0	0	--	--
Balance   	+0	0	--	--
Bluff       	+3	0	+3	--
Climb      	+2	0	+2	--
[U]Concentration[/U]  	+3	1	+2	--
[U]Diplomacy[/U]	+4	1	+3	--
Disable Device 	+0	0	--	--
Disguise   	+3	0	+3	--
Escape Artist	+0	0	--	--
Forgery   	+0	0	--	--
Gather Info     +0	0	--	--
[U]Handle Animal[/U]  	+6	3	+3	--
[U]Heal [/U]        	+6	3	+1	+2
Hide        	+0	0	--	--
Intimidate	+3	0	+3	--
Jump        	+2	0	+2	--
[U]Know: (Religion)[/U]+2	2	--	--
[U]Know: (Royalty)[/U]+2	2	--	--
Listen     	+1	0	+1	--
Move Silently	+1	0	+1	--
Open Locks   	+1	0	+1	--
Perform   	+0	0	--	--
[U]Ride[/U]        	+7	7	--	+2 (military saddle - for staying in)
Search    	+2	0	+2	--
[U]Sense Motive[/U]	+3	2	+1	--
Sleight of Hand +1	0	+1	--
Spellcraft  	+0	0	--	--
Spot       	+2	0	+2	--
Swim       	+2	0	+2	--
Tumble    	+0	0	--	--
Use Magic Device+3      0	+3	--
Use Rope 	+0	0	--	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
MW Cold Iron Longsword	630gp	4lb
Full Plate +1           2650gp	50lb
Heavy Crossbow		50gp	8lb
   20 bolts		2gp	2lb
MW Heavy Steel Shield	170gp	15lb
Dagger    		2gp	1lb
Backpack 		2gp	2lb
50' Silk Rope		10gp	5lb
Grappling Hook 		1gp	4lb
Flint and Steel		1gp	--lb
Chronocharm of the
Horizon Walker       	500gp	--lb
Least Armor Crystal of 
Arrow Deflection    	500gp	--lb
Belt Pouch             	2gp	2lb
Silver Holy Symbol	25gp	1lb
Healer's Kit          	50gp	1lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]95lb	[B]Money:[/B] 273gp 1sp 7cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	58	116	175	350	875

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 185
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan

Heavy Warhorse (400 gp) - Valor


Military Saddle		20gp	30lb
Bit and Bridle		2gp	1lb
Saddle Bags  		4gp	8lb
     Carried in Saddle bags:
Waterskin		1gp	4lb
3 Torches  		3cp	3lb
Bedroll                	5sp	5lb
Winter Blanket       	5sp	3lb
Explorer's Outfit     	10gp	8lb

Load: 180lb (Jerivan) + 95lb (His gear) + 52 lbs (carried on horse) = 327 lbs
Medium Load - movement is 35 ft

Size/Type: Large Animal 
Hit Dice: 4d8+12 (30 hp) 
Initiative: +1 
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares) 
Armor Class: 14 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+11 
Attack: Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4) 
Full Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6 
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +4 
Feats: Endurance, Run 
Environment: Temperate plains 
Organization: Domesticated 
Challenge Rating: 2 
Advancement: — 
Level Adjustment: — 

These animals are similar to heavy horses but are trained and bred for strength and aggression. A heavy warhorse can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check. 

Carrying Capacity
A light load for a heavy warhorse is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301-600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601-900 pounds. A heavy warhorse can drag 4,500 pounds.
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Magic Item Descriptions]
*Least Armor Crystal of Deflection: (MIC pg 25)*

Price: 500 gp

A crystal of arrow deflection protects you from ranged weapon attacks.

Least: This augment crystal grants you a +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks



*Crystal of Energy Assault, Lesser: (weapon crystal) (MIC pg 64)*

Price: 3000 gp

A Crystal of Energy Assault adds a particular type of energy damage to a weapon's attacks.  This bonus damage doesn't stack with any energy damage of the same type dealt by the weapon.

Lesser: This crystal adds an extra 1d6 points of energy damage of its type to the weapon's damage.

Basics: An augment crystal is a small gem that provides a magical effect when affixed to a weapon or armor.  Each weapon or armor can only hold one crystal at a time, but can be removed or swapped for another one (Move action that does not provoke AoO).

*Chronocharm of the Horizon Walker: (MIC pg 86)*

A chronocharm occupies the throat body slot, but it can be worn simultaneously with any number of other chronocharms, which all function normally.  You must wear a chronocharm for 24 hrs before you can access its abilities.

Cost: 500 gp
Activation: Swift (command)
Weight: --
Like other chronocharms, this item slows your perception of time for a specific, singular purpose.  When you activate a chronocharm of the horizon walker, you can move up to half your speed as part of the same swift action used to activate it;  this movement does not provoke AoO.  Can be used 1/day/

*Dimension Stride Boots: (MIC pg 94)*

Price: 2000 gp
Activation:  -- and standard (command)
Weight: 1 lb

While wearing these boots, you gain a +2 competence bonus on jump checks (continuous).

In addition, the boots have 5 charges (which are renewed each day at dawn).  Spending 1 or more charges allows you to teleport a short distance w/o error.  You must have line of sight and line of effect to your destination.  

1 charge: Teleport 20 ft
3 charges: Teleport 40 ft
5 charges: Teleport 60 ft

*
Healing Belt:  (MIC pg 110)*

Price: 750gp
Body Slot: Waist
Activation: -- and standard (command)
Weight: 1 lb

While wearing a healing belt, you gain a +2 competence bonus on healing checks, this effect is continuous.

In addition, the belt has 3 charges, which are renewed each day at dawn.  Spending 1 or more charges allows you to channel positive energy and heal damage with a touch.

1 charge: Heals 2d8 damage
2 charges: Heals 3d8 damage
3 charges: Heals 4d8 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Jan 7, 2008)

s@squ@tch: The major stumbling block at this point is the magic items, I'm unfamiliar with the crystals, the boots, the healer belt, etc.  In fact, anything not from the DMG I've never seen (I never really bothered with items from the Complete series).  Give me some sources to consider for them (unfortunately, I don't have MIC).  Other than that, it looks very interesting.

If there's enough interest, I'd be tempted to consider two groups, but I'd hate to bite off more than I can chew.  I don't want this to die the ignominious death that so many PbP games must suffer.  Maybe with the help of a co-DM, I could pull it off.  Hmm . . .  I'll just see how many PCs get posted, and see what emerges.


----------



## Eol_Linwelin (Jan 7, 2008)

Mind If I join?

My current Character Idea is this: Sorc 1/Wiz 4/ Ultimate Magus 1, elf

I don't have the time currently to actually make the character and his background but this is my idea so far.  On a side note: do you allow flaws?


----------



## Rolzup (Jan 8, 2008)

Gnorri Geirsteinn (very tentative name) is a sellsword.  He's served as a mercenary in a dozen armies over the course of his long years of wandering, been a  bodyguard a time or three, has even righted a few wrongs when granted the opportunity.

He's soft-spoken, Gnorri is.  Even in the heat of battle, when arrows are flying and his comrades are dying all around him, he's calm and composed, and watching.  Always watching.  He doesn't think of himself as a warrior, oddly enough.  No, he's a lorebinder, a historian, a collector of tales and legends.  And of late, he's been hearing some very interesting tales indeed.

Dwarven Warblade 6.  Has an obvious interest in uncovering Whelm....

Role is twofold: Your basic brick when it comes to combat, moving slowly but hitting Very Hard.  Out of combat, he'll be a source of knowledge and a bit of a diplomat.  I'll do a full write-up, with friends and foes, tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 8, 2008)

Eol_Linwelin said:
			
		

> Mind If I join?
> 
> My current Character Idea is this: Sorc 1/Wiz 4/ Ultimate Magus 1, elf
> 
> I don't have the time currently to actually make the character and his background but this is my idea so far.  On a side note: do you allow flaws?




I am going for that exact type of character in another PbP game -- he is currently a Wiz3.  Would love to see the Ultimate Magus in action!


----------



## Rolzup (Jan 8, 2008)

...or, hell, maybe I can come up with something more quickly than I'd thought.

*****

Forty ago, a young dwarf walked forth from the fortress where he'd been born, where he'd spent his youth, armed with nothing more than a set of rune-stones and a shockingly rusty dagger.  He left of his own accord, despite the protests of friends and family, driven by half-remembered dreams and oft-studied lore.  There was a world waiting for him, and he was disinclined to force it to wait any longer....

Over the ensuing years, Gnorri spent time as a scribe, as a slave, as a grave-digger, and finally -- rather to his own surprise -- as a soldier.  He found that he had a surprising talent for war, despite his secret disdain for it.  Over the next several decades he drifted from battle to battle, fighting for one master and then another, still more interested in learning than in fighting.  The latter, sadly enough, was a rather more practical (and profitable) endeavor than the former.

Some ten years ago, he befriended one Aeridann, captain of a company of elvish scouts, and in fact owes the man his very life after a few well-placed arrows turned an enemy ambush into a rout.  He returned the favor during the ensuing melee, and the two swore brotherhood at the battle's end.  It's been years since he's seen Aeridann, but he's certain that their paths will cross again before long.  "We share a Wyrd, we two."

Matters went rather differently during his time of service with the Baron of Raventhorpe, when he openly defied the Baron after he'd ordered Gnorri's company of shock-troops into a suicidal charge.  The battle was won, in the end, due in no small part to Gnorri's actions...but the Baron's fury was unabated, and Gnorri only barely managed to escape a hanging for his troubles.  He's sworn vengeance against the Baron, or against his heirs if the man should be discourteous enough to die before Gnorri is ready.

It was during this time as a fugitive that he encountered the so-called "Bandit King", Varan the Black.  Typical of the breed, Varan's bark was far worse than his bite, and Gnorri took a certain guilty pleasure in systematically humiliating the man in front of his own men after challenging him to single combat.  In the end, he laid the man out with a single punch, and left him to the tender mercies of his former followers.  Gnorri's heard a few rumors of late, telling of a bold and fierce warrior named Varan preying upon civilized folk...but, he's certain, it's just another poseur with an overinflated ego.

It's been just over a month since he came to Greyhawk and Gnorri is coming to the unpleasant realization that he's running low on coin.  He's spent more than a few of them tracking rumors of a certain weapon, one of legendary import.  There's a tale there, he feels.  An important one, at that.

****

Full Confession Here: We're expecting a baby in about two weeks, so it's more than likely that my posting will be very slow for the last two weeks of January.  If that's a problem, I fully understand, and will cheerfully withdraw from consideration.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 8, 2008)

*Marcus Flynn - Ranger*

Here is the rough outline of the proposed character...still will need to work on the background and items..but hopefully this will give you an idea in the direction i am going.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 8, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> s@squ@tch: The major stumbling block at this point is the magic items, I'm unfamiliar with the crystals, the boots, the healer belt, etc.  In fact, anything not from the DMG I've never seen (I never really bothered with items from the Complete series).  Give me some sources to consider for them (unfortunately, I don't have MIC).  Other than that, it looks very interesting.




I added a spoiler block on bottom of the character sheet post that contains the info on the magic items -- if chosen and they were deemed inappropriate, then they could easily be changed out for things from the DMG.


----------



## Rolzup (Jan 8, 2008)

Realistically, I'm now realizing, my next few months are likely to be too insane to add another game.  I'm going to concentrate on the ones that I'm already in, and not end up neglecting all of 'em.

So, um...never mind.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 8, 2008)

*Rolzup*, I appreciate you considering that now instead of two months from now.  It's a shame, I really like the warblade idea.  A fresh character idea with interesting mechanics is always welcome.  Best of luck with the new addition!

*Eol*, I'm barely familiar with Ultimate Magus, I'll give it a glance.  I've never used flaws before, and am unlikely to add them at this point unless there is a general uprising from players.

*Warshrike*, I like the Hextorian monk idea, but how do you imagine him interacting with the other proposed PCs?  The two Hieroneans aren't going to be thrilled, but even then several others are good-aligned.  Not that this removes him, I would just like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2008)

*A couple of questions...*

I just discovered that only female Rhenne are normally spellcasters. Will this be the norm for the halfling version as well? I can make the character female if need be or come up with a backstory to justify the unusual character as you prefer. 

I haven't had much experience with the weapon group feats. I've come up with a halfling rogue/wizard with a repeating crossbow and a Glaive without spending any extra feats. Is that the way this is suposed to work?


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

@mfrench--Any thoughts or concerns with regards to Gerdan?  If he doesn't seem to fit your story ideas I'll happily come up with something different.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 8, 2008)

*Scotley*, the repeating crossbow is exotic, and thus requires another feat to learn.  The general idea, though is that your rogue could use a glaive, but he'd lose proficiency somewhere else.  Being male is fine, if you'd like to incorporate that into your quest, that's better.

*Redclaw*, I like Gerdan very much, he and the Favored Soul are two of my favorites.  I believe that with proper spell and feat selection, you two could probably both be included and not step on each other's toes in terms of party roles.  What would be your thoughts on having two divine casters?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay, that's the way I thought it should be too, but the book seems to say otherwise:

*Weapon Group (Crossbows)*
You understand how to use crossbows.
Benefit: You make attack rolls with the following weapons
normally: heavy crossbow, light crossbow, repeating heavy crossbow,
and repeating light crossbow.
*Normal: * When using a weapon with which you are not proficient, you take a –4 penalty on attack rolls.

Exotic crossbows gets you:
Crossbows: great crossbow, hand crossbow.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd make the repeating crossbow Exotic, as it is listed in the PHB, even if that's not the way it is listed.

Perhaps for your wizard, the females who hold the arcane power amongst the Rhennee have always considered your PC as a threat, and now they've managed to send him on this hopeless quest to keep his standing in the clan, and help them against the dragon.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 8, 2008)

Also, concerning flaws, if they were widely accepted and everyone had access to them, I wouldn't be opposed to them; it just isn't something I would want one or two PC's to exploit for free feats.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay....... I'm noticing a surprising lack of ......... well meat shields. The scouting aspect seems to be covered; with a rogue, monk, and ranger. I figure I will throw ol' concept B out. A human knight. 


Being a knight was something Garen had dreamed of since his birth. Being a noble, it was well within reach, but he longed for more than just being another knight of some godless king. He clung to the knightly ideals even when those around him faltered in their steps. Garen was one of the few knights involved in the first battles west of Izuz. His battalion held their ground for a fortnight, but were seemingly all to easily displaced by the invaders. Those events seemed a lifetime ago, back when things were clearly good or evil, black and white. That was before his lord turned on his ideals, turned into the tyrant he is today.

Garen left his lands and traveled the land, meeting evil with the point of his lance and a mighty swing of his axe. During his travel, he stumbled upon a seer. The seer told him to seek out a weapon of legend, (mfrench, insert type here). His journey had a purpose again, to find this weapon of power before the evil that was swallowing the land did. 

Garen hardly slept anymore. He couldn't help but think of those he left behind. He had left one of his best friends, Ebrik, behind. Ebrik was a fellow knight, but could not bring himself to leave the land he had grown to love. Aryai, his childhood sweetheart. It tore at his soul to leave her in that land, but was sure that she would be safer there than with him on his travels. He still carries a scarf of hers, usually tied around his own neck, under his armor. 

Those two simple people were his reason for being alive, his reason for searching as reckless as he has been. He even went so far as to have is armor re-crafted and turned black. He vowed that his armor would remain that way until he gained the powerful weapon and cleansed his lands from evil.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 8, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> *Warshrike*, I like the Hextorian monk idea, but how do you imagine him interacting with the other proposed PCs? The two Hieroneans aren't going to be thrilled, but even then several others are good-aligned. Not that this removes him, I would just like to hear your thoughts.




The monk, although evil, is no sociopath. I see him as an honorable warrior in the service of Hextor. Were he a cleric, his domains would have been Law and War. As long as order prevails, i see no reason to squabble. However, should things degenerate (probably caused by those cowardly Hieroneous worshipping weaklings), he's open to settle things the honorable way: one on one duel. Winner is right. Period.

Still thinking about concept B.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 8, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Okay....... I'm noticing a surprising lack of ......... well meat shields. The scouting aspect seems to be covered; with a rogue, monk, and ranger. I figure I will throw ol' concept B out. A human knight.



While this is true, I wouldn't worry.  I'm not anticipating taking everyone, I was hoping for a range of 3-5;  this is likely to expand, so your scout is certainly still viable.  Plus, the rogue looks like he's mostly wizard.

If the barbarian is still interested (and I hope he is), he appeared to be front-line, unless he was mostly marshal.  In either event, he'll pack some punch.  If Rolzup doesn't mind turning over Gnorri, that is certainly a viable front-line character.

Still, your human knight is duly noted.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 9, 2008)

I just threw him out there, partly because I just recently discovered the knight class (although I've had the book for like 6 months) and partly because I am just flat out hoping to help lol.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 9, 2008)

Svoldgar is most definitely meat shield. The primary reason I wanted to add marshal however is because I don't care for the classic stupid barbarian. I want him to be inspiring to his allies as he charges headlong into battle and be capable of negotiation rather than just smashing things. But he will be able to smash things too!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 9, 2008)

You gotta admit though, sometimes playing thought-smash is fun. Although sometimes death comes quickly............


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 9, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> *Redclaw*, I like Gerdan very much, he and the Favored Soul are two of my favorites.  I believe that with proper spell and feat selection, you two could probably both be included and not step on each other's toes in terms of party roles.  What would be your thoughts on having two divine casters?



@mfrench--I think you're right on that it could be an interesting combo if we coordinate spells and such.  I see Gerdan as being less heavily armored than many clerics, using his crossbow in many circumstances, although certainly having a trident ready if needed.  With the water and chaos domains he'll also have a slightly unusual focus in terms of spells, which would make the second divine caster a useful addition.  In short, it should open up some of the character concepts I was mulling over.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> I'd make the repeating crossbow Exotic, as it is listed in the PHB, even if that's not the way it is listed.
> 
> Perhaps for your wizard, the females who hold the arcane power amongst the Rhennee have always considered your PC as a threat, and now they've managed to send him on this hopeless quest to keep his standing in the clan, and help them against the dragon.




So noted.

I was thinking something along the same lines. Perhaps the child of a powerful female caster who had no daughters. She taught what she knew to her son rather than pass it on to non-family members. The other Rhennee casters have never been happy about it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 9, 2008)

My vision of Percivilis is basically the party face -- he has very high diplomacy (+14) and sense motive (+9) skills, and has a genuine good natured personality and a personal magnetism that draws people to him.

His focus in spell selection is primarily buffing type spells, I see him as a holy warrior type of priest -- buffing up with bulls strength, divine favor, shield of faith, magic circle vs evil, then charging into battle, with Jerivan in tow.    (They have a kind of batman and robin dynamic, without the homosexual undertones.   )

Both together provide a fair amount of healing capability, but Percivilis only knows Cure Moderate Wounds.  He does possess a wand of CLW and the healing belt.  

Working with a dedicated cleric would definitely free up Gerden to explore the limits of the class, without having to worry too much of being a primary healer.

Bottom line, I see Percivilis as more of a front line fighter (although he doesn't have heavy armor proficiency) with some casting ability -- Jerivan, although 'only' a cohort, definitely can handle himself in combat as well, possessing the same attack bonus as Percivilis, and a slightly higher AC.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is my first draft of Svoldgar.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
SVOLDGAR THE SLAYER
Male human (Suloise) barbarian 3/marshal 3
CG medium humanoid (human)
Age 27
Height 6’ 4”
Weight 220 lbs.
Init +2; Senses Listen +10, Spot +4
Aura major aura +1 (motivate attack), minor aura +3 (motivate wisdom, over the top)
Languages Common, Ancient Suloise
AC 18, touch 12, flat-footed 16; uncanny dodge
hp 50 (6 HD)
Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5
Speed 30 ft. in breastplate, 40 ft. unarmored
Melee Kelretna +8 (2d6+4/19-20)
Ranged Kelretna +6 (1d8+3/x3) or
	Kelretna +4/+4 (1d8+3/x3)
Base Atk +5; Grp +7
Atk Options Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Rapid Shot
Special Actions rage 3/day
Abilities Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 16
SQ trap sense +1
Feats Extra Rage, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Rapid Shot, Skill Focus (Diplomacy)
Skills Climb +5 (+8 unarmored), Diplomacy +9, Intimidate +12, Jump +5 (+8 unarmored), Knowledge (history) +4, Listen +10, Sense Motive +4, Spot +4, Survival +7, Swim +2 (+8 unarmored)
Possessions Kelretna, amulet of teamwork, +1 white dragonhide breastplate, 5 +1 flaming arrows, 5 +1 frost arrows, 2 +1 holy arrows, 60 arrows, adventurer’s kit (see PH2), 115 gp in coin and gems

RAGE SUITE
AC 16, touch 10, flat-footed 14; uncanny dodge
hp 62 (6 HD)
Fort +10, Will +7
Melee Kelretna +10 (2d6+7/19-20)
Ranged Kelretna +8 (1d8+5/x3) or
	Kelretna +6/+6 (1d8+5/x3)
Grp +9
Abilities Str 18, Con 18
Skills Climb +7 (+10 unarmored), Jump +7 (+10 unarmored), Swim +4 (+10 unarmored)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Magic Items from MIC]
Amulet of Teamwork
Price (Item Level): 2,000 gp (6th)
Caster Level: 3rd
Aura: Faint; (DC 16) enchantment
Activation: — and swift (command)
Weight: —
An amulet of teamwork allows you to work more effectively as part of a team. When you successfully use the aid another action, the bonus granted to your ally improves from +2 to +3. When you flank an enemy, you and any allies also flanking that creature gain a +2 bonus on damage rolls. These are continuous effects and require no activation.
In addition, you can activate the amulet to grant both you and an adjacent ally a +5 competence bonus to AC for 1 round. You must be adjacent to an ally to activate this power. This ability can be used once per day.
Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, heroism.
Cost to Create: 1,000 gp, 80 XP, 2 days.

Kelretna
Price (Item Level): 6,375 gp (10th)
Caster Level: 5th
Aura: Faint; (DC 17) transmutation
Activation: Free (command)
Weight: 8 lbs.
Kelretna is a great swordbow. This +1 composite longbow (+4 Str bonus) changes into a +1 greatsword (or vice versa) when activated. You can interchange bow and sword attacks as part of the same full attack action.
In sword form, the weapon features a bowlike grip and pommel that resembles the curving tip of a bow. In bow form, the weapon is made of metal, and each limb of the bow resembles a sword blade.
In either form, a great swordbow has the same enhancement bonus. A great swordbow’s enhancement bonus can be improved as if improving two separate weapons (for example, improving a +1 great swordbow to a +2 great swordbow costs 12,000 gp, just as if you were improving two +1 weapons to +2). A great swordbow can have special weapon properties added to it (such as flaming); such properties cost twice the normal amount (again, as if improving two separate weapons) and apply to both weapons if possible. If a property can’t apply to both weapons (such as vorpal or distance), it applies only to the swordbow when it is in an eligible form (for instance, a +1 great swordbow of distance is a distance weapon only in bow form). If a property can apply to the weapon in only one of its forms, it does not cost double the regular price.
Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, shrink item, elf.
Cost to Create: 3,000 gp (plus 775 gp for masterwork composite longbow), 240 XP, 6 days.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 9, 2008)

I could also easily build Gerdan as a crusader instead of a cleric.  I wouldn't have to change much of anything in his personality or background, and it would provide a beefy, tin-can frontliner that the party might just need.  I'm fine either way.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 10, 2008)

I think that I'd prefer a cleric, just in terms of not having to add a single martial adept into the mix.  Also, the additional healing might just be crucial.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 10, 2008)

If I had to definitely chose the PCs this minute (which I'm not), they would be:

airwalkrr A: Svoldgar the Slayer; Frutzi barbarian/marshal
OnlytheStrong A:  Aunil, Knight of Luna; elven scout
Redclaw A:  Gerdan, priest of Procan; cleric from the Azure Sea
Scotley A: halfling wizard/rogue
s@sq@tch A: Percivilis the Pure, a Favored Soul of Hieroneous (w/ cohort in tow)

I'm certainly still considering the other three, and Mavnn has yet to post his submission.  The Ultimate Magus would really depend on his spell selection and background choice.  If he worked with Scotley to allow the halfling to have a spell niche, that would be best.  The monk has the advantage of being interesting both mechanically and in terms of background.  Tha ranger is at a disadvantage in that the outdoor portion of the module is not that large.  The favored enemy will be difficult to tie into a background while still making it relevant to the adventure as well.

As I've said, I came into this expecting about 5, but I'm willing to stretch it to 6, or maybe even 7.  I just want to be sure that everyone will have a chance to be good at something, or else it might be boring for a segment of the party.  Also, combat significantly bogs down as you add people to a PbP.  I'll keep thinking about this.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a question (more of a clarification) about the Ability scores. Instead of the normal +2 dex -2 con for an elf. It simple costs me 2 less point for the dex score and 2 more points for the con? I just would hate to post a character and be completely wrong.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 10, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I had a question (more of a clarification) about the Ability scores. Instead of the normal +2 dex -2 con for an elf. It simple costs me 2 less point for the dex score and 2 more points for the con? I just would hate to post a character and be completely wrong.



Yeah, that's the way that I wanted it to work.  EX: A 16 normally costs 10 points.  For an elf, a 16 Dex costs 8 and a 16 Con costs 12.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

Alrighty, thanks.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 10, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's the way that I wanted it to work.  EX: A 16 normally costs 10 points.  For an elf, a 16 Dex costs 8 and a 16 Con costs 12.



You realize that that effectively takes away the racial ability bonus, right?  Since you're purchasing scores from a pool of points, the +2/-2 cost means nothing, other than potentially having a 6 for one ability and a 20 for another.
Not that that's a big deal to me, but it's certainly a significant change in the crunch of the races.


----------



## Eol_Linwelin (Jan 10, 2008)

I've got a quick question:

How exactly does The partial BAB/Saves work, I cannot find any reference to them beyond your post... (at least not in the SRD, I have the Unearthed Arcana, but it's currently at a friends)

On a side note:  While I would like to use the flaws system, it's not required for my character, and as such I will make him without using them.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> You realize that that effectively takes away the racial ability bonus, right?  Since you're purchasing scores from a pool of points, the +2/-2 cost means nothing, other than potentially having a 6 for one ability and a 20 for another.
> Not that that's a big deal to me, but it's certainly a significant change in the crunch of the races.




Yeah, I noticed that too. It means that my character has a 15 instead of 16 dex. The rogue portion of the character is not the dominant part of the character so I didn't worry about it too much, but that extra plus one to AC and to hit with ranged spells would have been nice.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not sure what Eol has in mind, as I haven't looked at his submission but my character will be a diviner, to emphasize the gypsy style origins of the Rhenne. There are a couple of divination curses that he'll be using as well as divination that will allow a long range sneak attack. However, he's set up to be party artillery with a reserve feat and some bang bang spells as well as a repeating crossbow to fall back on. Not much use up close. His main focus is ranged touch with a couple of area spells thrown in for good measure. I should have a draft up today or in the morning at the outside.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 10, 2008)

*Ranger*

Sorry for the delay in getting the history posted etc but it sees to have been helpful. As your more or less interested in other pc then i will bow out...good luck and have tons of fun.

JA


----------



## mfrench (Jan 11, 2008)

Eol_Linwelin said:
			
		

> I've got a quick question:
> 
> How exactly does The partial BAB/Saves work, I cannot find any reference to them beyond your post... (at least not in the SRD, I have the Unearthed Arcana, but it's currently at a friends)
> 
> On a side note:  While I would like to use the flaws system, it's not required for my character, and as such I will make him without using them.




Partial BAB will be to your advantage, while Patial Saves probably won't.
Standard system:
Sorc 1 : 0 Bab, 0/0/2 saves
Wiz 4 : 2 Bab, 1/1/4 saves
U.M. 1 : 0 Bab, 0/0/2 saves
Total : 2 Bab, 1/1/8 saves

Under Partial, he has 6 levels of poor Bab, and 6 levels of poor/poor/good saves, meaning:
Total : 3 Bab, 2/2/5
which is more reasonable, in my opinion.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 11, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> You realize that that effectively takes away the racial ability bonus, right?  Since you're purchasing scores from a pool of points, the +2/-2 cost means nothing, other than potentially having a 6 for one ability and a 20 for another.
> Not that that's a big deal to me, but it's certainly a significant change in the crunch of the races.




I didn't see it quite that way.  It changes two things:

A) Say you have a dwarf who wants to be competant at turning undead and diplomacy, and have a decent leadership score.  He could spend feats on it, but the easiest way is to simply have a high Cha, which is his penalty stat.  Under the standard system to get a 16, he must buy an 18 at a cost of 16 points, which is adjusted to a 16.  His racial penalty cost him 6 points of point buy, which a human could use to turn and 8 into a 14.  Thus, no dwarven bards or sorcerers, or paladins and clerics that can turn.  Under my system, they are at least viable, though costly.

B) On the other end of the spectrum, take a halfling rogue who buys an 18 Dex and gets it bumped to a 20, which would cost 24 points by extrapolating the table in the DMG.  Thus, his bonus nets him 8 points, which is a bit extreme.  Under my system, it is easier to get a halfling to get an 18 Dex, but it doesn't give him a huge advantage.

A difference of 6 or 8 in point buy is worth at least a feat, so it seemed to make the system more equitable.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

That makes some sense, I guess it's just a different way of looking at it.  I think we both see the same impact, a normalizing of the racial strengths and weaknesses, from two different perspectives.  If you see the modifiers as limiting options, then the system you've got makes perfect sense and does a good job of minimizing that effect.  I saw it more as a way of making the races more distinct from each other, and adding more identity to each one.  

Regardless, you're the DM and I'm certainly not trying to talk you out of the rule.  I was just interested in discussing the reason behind it and the reality of its impact.  Thank you for clearing it up for me, and I hope my input hasn't made you less interested in letting me join the game.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 11, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> That makes some sense, I guess it's just a different way of looking at it.  I think we both see the same impact, a normalizing of the racial strengths and weaknesses, from two different perspectives.  If you see the modifiers as limiting options, then the system you've got makes perfect sense and does a good job of minimizing that effect.  I saw it more as a way of making the races more distinct from each other, and adding more identity to each one.
> 
> Regardless, you're the DM and I'm certainly not trying to talk you out of the rule.  I was just interested in discussing the reason behind it and the reality of its impact.  Thank you for clearing it up for me, and I hope my input hasn't made you less interested in letting me join the game.




No worries, I enjoy discussions of house rules.  Plus I realize that some of my ideas are probably half-baked, and need an outside perspective to point out their obvious errors.

It's not just a sense of the racial modifiers as limitations, it's just that my gaming experience has been with people that have a firm belief that dwarves are only certain classes, gnomes are only certain classes, halflings are only certain classes, and the rest are humans.  The penalties just rule out certain builds for them, so I've tried to alleviate that in an attempt to bring some diversity.  Obviously drawing from Enworld is a completely much broader population, where some people read the campaign idea and think, "Cool, I want to be a Knight of Luna" as opposed to "Man, elves are terrible compared to dwarves, why would I ever play one?"  It's the same reason that I tied the various Greyhawk races with demihumans, and then was surprised that people were familiar enough with the different human societies that this would throw them off.  I guess I should just come to expect more out of people!


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 11, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Partial BAB will be to your advantage, while Patial Saves probably won't.
> Standard system:
> Sorc 1 : 0 Bab, 0/0/2 saves
> Wiz 4 : 2 Bab, 1/1/4 saves
> ...




That's not exactly how Andy Collins' partial BAB/save system works as written in UA. If you look at the example cleric 5/fighter 2 he gives, it is clear that the +2 bonus for a good save is retained in his system. That is the only difference between the way you are presenting it and the way it is presented in the book. I would agree that your method is certainly is a more balanced method. I do think you should mention the exception in the campaign rules however. I myself used the it as written to calculate Svoldgar's saves, but I will fix it now that you have clarified that.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 11, 2008)

Only thing with the houserule that I can see as a potential problem (for some people) would be that there would be no advantage to being any other race besides human. An extra feat at a low level is a good thing  That said.......... I'm sticking with elf no matter what


----------



## mfrench (Jan 11, 2008)

Scotley : I'm going to use the rule as written for Weapon Groups and let you have that Repeating Crossbow proficiency without an extra feat for Exotic, since that seems to be the intention of the rules.

airwalkrr : I'll clarify the Partial BAB/Saves in the first House Rules post later on today.

OnlytheStrong : There are still benefits to being an elf, low-light vision, skill bonuses, bonus proficiencies, and living to a ripe old age!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you sir! I shall put it to good use. I'm just polishing up a bit and should have Valeire up soon.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2008)

*Valerie  Romanie*

Male Rhenne Halfling Rogue 1/Wizard (diviner) 5
Chaotic Good

Str 12  (6 points -2 race)
Dex 15  (6 points +2 race)  
Con 12  (4 points)
Int 16   (8 points) +1 level bonus
Wis 12  (4 points)
Cha 12  (4 points)

Patron:  
Hit Points 6 +6Con +5d4
AC 14, Touch 13, Flat 12 (+4 with mage armor)  
Init +2
BAB +3, Grap +0, Ranged +5, +1 Size bonus  +1 with thrown weapons and slings
Speed 20 (base 20, light armor)
Fort +4, Ref +7, Will +7 (includes +1 racial bonus)  +2 moral bonus vs. fear

Small, 3’2" tall, 39 wt, 34 yrs old
Black straight hair, black eyes, olive skin

Ranged Touch +7 (+1 thrown racial bonus and x2 range from gauntlets) (+1 to hit and damage <30’) 
Acidic Splatter Ranged Touch +8, 1 to 3d6, acid 20/x2 5’ to 15’ (x2 range for gauntlets)  (+1 to hit and damage <30’)
MW Heavy small Repeating Crossbow +8, 1d8 p 20/x3 (+1 to hit and damage <30’)
MW Cold Iron small Glaive +5, 1d8+2 s 20/x3 reach weapon
Heavy Mace +4, 1d6+1 b 20/x2
Dagger +4 1d3+1 p or s 19-20/x2 
Quarter staff +4 1d4+2 b 20/x2
Dagger Thrown +5, 1d3+1 p 19-20/x2 10’ (+1 to hit and damage <30’) (x2 range from gauntlets)
Sap +4, 1d4+1 Non-lethal b 20/x2

Speaks common, halfling, dwarven, draconic, elven

Skills 69 (8+3Int) x4 1st level and (2+3Int) x5 levels

Appraise (+3Int)
Balance (+2Dex+2syn) 
Bluff (5+1Cha)
Climb (+1Str+2race)
Concentration (7+1Con)
Craft, trapmaking- (4+3Int+2 Tools)
Decipher Script (5+3Int+2)
Diplomacy (+1Cha+2syn)
Disguise (+1Cha+2syn—to act in character)
Disable Device (4+2Dex+2 Tool) 
Escape Artist (+2Dex) ac
Forgery (1+3Int)
Gather Information (+1Cha)
Heal xx (1+1Wis+2kit)
Hide (+2Dex+4 race) ac
Intimidate  (4+1Cha+2syn) 
Jump (+1Str+2syn+2race) ac
Knowledge (arcana) (5+3Int)
Knowledge (history) (1+3Int)
Knowledge (nature) (1+3Int)
Knowledge (the planes (1+3Int)
Knowledge (royalty and nobility) (1+3Int)
Listen (2+1Wis+2 race+2-in arms reach of familiar)
Move Silently (1+2Dex+2 race) ac
Open Lock (3+2Dex+2Tools)
Perform—dance (1+1Cha)
Profession (+1Wis)
Ride xx (1+2Dex+1 Saddle+2 to stay mounted) 
Search (4+3Int)
Sense Motive (+1Wis)
Slight of Hand (1+2Dex+2syn) ac
Spellcraft (5+3Int+2syn+2syn-scrolls)
Spot (2+1Wis+3-in bright light+2-in arms reach of familiar)
Survival xx (+1Wis)
Swim (+1Str)
Tumble (5+2Dex) ac
Use Magic Device (5+1Cha+4syn-scrolls)
Use Rope  (+2Dex)

Feats
-Basic Weapon Proficiency-club, dagger, quarter staff
-Pole Arm Weapon Proficiency-glaive, guisarme, halberd, and ranseur
-Crossbow Weapon Proficiency-Heavy and Light crossbow including repeating
-Maces and Clubs Weapon Proficiency-club, light mace, heavy mace, greatclub, quarterstaff, sap and warmace
-Point blank shot (1st)
-Precise shot (3rd)
-Weapon Focus Ranged Touch (6th)
-Scribe Scroll (Wizard Bonus 1st)
-Summon Familiar (Wizard Bonus 1st)
-Acidic Splatter (reserve feat from Complete Mage) (Wizard Bonus 5th)

Halfling Traits
-+2 fear save bonus
-+1 to all saves
-+2climb, jump, move silently and listen
-small size gives to hit and AC bonuses, reduced weapon size, and +4 to hide, reduced carry cap. 
-base speed 20’
-str -2, dex +2

Spell Book  (barred school—necromancy)
0 Caltrops (sc), Electric Jolt (sc), Sonic Snap (sc), Silent Portal (sc), Amanuensis (sc), Launch Bolt (sc), Repair Minor Damage (sc), Stick (sc), Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation

1st Sniper’s Shot (sc), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Identify, Orb of Acid, Lesser (sc), Kelgore’s Fire Bolt (PH2), Whelm (PH2), Shield

2nd Melf’s Acid Arrow, Detect Thoughts, See Invisible, Scorching Ray, Locate Object, Luminous Swarm (CM), 

3rd Unluck (sc), Circle Dance (sc), Acid Breath (sc), Lightening Bolt, Fireball, Scattering Trap (PH2), 

4th Orb of Acid (SC)

Spells Memorized—Adventuring Save DC=level+3Int. 
0 Detect Magic (s), Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Open Close
1st Sniper’s Shot (s), Mage Armor, Orb of Acid-lesser, Magic Missile, Whelm
2nd Detect Thoughts (s), Melf’s Acid Arrow, Luminous Swarm, Scorching Ray
3rd  Unluck (s), Lightening Bolt, Acid Breath

Spells Memorized—Working as a finder
0 Detect Magic (s), Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Mending
1st Identify (s), Mage Armor, Whelm, Comprehend Languages, Orb of Acid-lesser
2nd Detect Thoughts (s), Melf’s Acid Arrow, See Invisible, Locate Object
3rd Circle Dance (s), Acid Breath, Scattering Trap


Appearance/Personality: Valerie is a tall somewhat thick Halfling with dark hair and eyes and swarthy skin. He has long nimble fingers and an easy smile. His features are somewhat blunt and he is rather plain looking and unremarkable. He wears long side burns and his hair a little long in a duck tail at the back and rather generous on top (think Elvis 1970’s). The Thistledown padded armor he wears under his clothes only serves to make him look even rounder than he is. He favors white shirts with large collars and broad cuff under a jacket of deep red and gold in a paisley pattern. He wears tan knee pants and generally goes bare foot in all but the coldest weather. Also in colder weather he adds warm woolen cloak and hood of brown fabric.  When working or in the wild he wears a heavy repeating crossbow on his shoulder and takes along a Glaive which he normally carries in a holder on his ever present mount, a large shaggy dog named Sebastian. His pockets and pouches and a small pack are stuffed with gear when he is working. He is popular enough in the area of his small community where his mother was highly respected and he is friendly and outgoing with a kind word to all. However, he tends to have a problem with authority and is very independent minded, a trait no doubt inherited from his mother. He frequently butts heads with members of the council of wise women who have always resented the fact that he, as a male, was taught their traditionally feminine arts. While he rarely goes looking for a fight, his work often brings him into conflicts. He prefers to fight from a distance using missile and magic or his Glaive. He avoids melee whenever possible. He is considered a jovial fellow who enjoys good food, good wine and a story or poem in the local tavern. While he lives alone with his hawk and his dog he prefers the company of others and can be found in the tavern or tea house every day. 

History/Background: Valerie Romanie styles himself a ‘Finder’. He finds lost or stolen things and missing persons or when business is slow lost dogs and lost sheep. He lives on the river in a medium-sized community of Rhenne in the central Flanness. (I left this a little vague since I didn’t know where you wanted us to start.) He was the son of a very popular and powerful Rhenne wise woman, Palmora. Unfortunately, her husband died young in a boating accident when Valerie was still a small boy. Her work kept her too busy to find another husband and she never had any other children. Because his mother was always so busy, young Valerie was often left to take care of himself. Like many young Rhenne he found himself running with a crowd of Roguish lads. They preyed on non-Rhenne who plied the river running simple cons and picking pockets or arranging elaborate distractions to allow them to take small amounts of cargo from passing barges. Eventually, his mother realized that Valerie needed a life of more substance. She was also getting older and wanted to pass on her gifts. She made a decision that would direct the course of the rest of Valerie’s life. She chose to teach him the skills and magic of the wise women. There was no law as such against teaching a man such things and certainly male spellcasters are common enough among other races. But among the Rhenne, such things simple are not done. Valerie soon learned the charms and divinations of the wise women. All was well until word started to get out. Soon the council of wise women learned of Palmora’s actions and she was censured by the council and striped of the vote in council meetings. Needless to say they never even considered allowing young Valerie to become a part of the organization. One power hungry wise woman in particular Anne Hedgeapple, championed the fight against Palmora and her son. She used this crusade as a starting off point for a campaign in favor of traditional values and to pass rules against those who would abandon traditional Rhenne ways. As she began to rise in power Palmora’s popularity continued to wane. When Palmora took ill none of the wise women would come to help her. By the time Valerie relized how sick his mother was and when to fetch a priest, it was too late. His mother died. Valerie never forgave Anne and the other wise women. For her part, Anne continues to consider Valerie an abomination. 

Valerie inherited his mother’s wand and her spellbooks and continued to study magic. With no one in his own community to help him. Valerie sought out a new teacher. And found one in the person of Alember Gloramber, a elven wizard how lives in the forest a two day journey up the river. Valerie was eager to learn more interesting spells than the simple divinations and charms of the wise woman. He found that Alember was able to teach him much more powerful spells and how to hold back some of his magic to produce an effect. Valerie has a crush on the elf, though she is more than 400 years his senior. He visits her a couple of times a month to learn and just to enjoy her company. For her part the Elf finds Valerie’s youthful enthusiasm and quick wit appealing and he is one of her favorite pupils. 

To make a living Valerie uses his spells and the rogue skills of his youth to become a finder. He often works with the local sheriff in the community, John Longfoot. John finds Valerie to be dogged and reliable. They are friends and John would like to add Valerie to his men, but Valerie is uncomfortable being part of the system as prefers to work on a freelance basis. 

He has another good friend. A human riverboat captain named Padar Gravelford. Padar has known Valerie since he caught the lad trying to con him many years ago. Padar who had seen it all in his travels found it amusing to see what new trick the boy would try each time he traveled this part of the river. They made an ongoing game of it and even today when Valerie lives a respectable life they engage in friendly banter, competitions and bar bets whenever Padar is in town. Through Pandar’s stories Valerie has learned much of the world beyond his little bend in the river. He always looks forward to getting the latest news from the Captain. Of course in recent years the news always seems to be bad. The latest trouble is in the form of Anaksolamoon, a young red dragon driven far from her normal range by the raging hordes of barbarians in the north. Anaksolamoon has found easy picking and plentiful food among the Rhenne of the river. Those allies of the Rhenne who might have come in the past to slay the dragon are all embroiled in problems of their own with the numerous wars.

Now head of the Wise Women’s counsel, Anne Hedgeapple has decided that dragonslaying is man’s work. She has sent a letter from the counsel asking that Valerie help the Rhenne with the dragon. A weapon of great power that is been used to slay dragon’s in the past, Frostedge, must be found. Clues to its location have been found among the wise woman lore.  Who better than a finder to undertake this important mission? Anne secretly hopes that Valerie will never return from his quest, but if he does she is confident she can manage to take credit for the recovery of the weapon.  

Thistledown Padded Armor 405 gp (Races of the wild)
Explorers’ Outfit 
Falconer’s Glove

MW Repeating Heavy Crossbow (small) 400 gp
-25 bolts 5 gp
Cold Iron MW Glaive (small) 316 gp
Heavy Mace (small) 12 gp 
Dagger (small) 2 gp
Dagger x2 (small) 4 gp
Sap 1 gp

Backpack (center back) 2 gp
Bedroll (below backpack) 1 sp
Blanket, winter 5 sp
Belt pouch x2 2 gp
Torch x2 2 cp
Candle x6 6cp
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Waterskin-water (backpack) 1 gp
Trail Rations-4 days (backpack) 2 gp

Wand of Magic Missiles (9th level) 4725 gp (35 charges)
Ring of Protection +1 2000 gp
Gauntlets of Extended range (mic) 2000 gp thrown range doubles

Sun Rodx2 4 gp
MW Thieve’s Tools 150 gp
MW Trapmaker’s Tools 55 gp
Spell Component Pouch 5 gp
Spellbook 15 gp
Spellbook 15 gp (kept at home)
Scroll of Orb of Acid (SC) 700 gp
Scroll of Circle Dance (sc), Lightening Bolt, Fireball, Scattering Trap (PH2), 1500 gp
Scroll of See Invisible, Scorching Ray, Locate Object 450 gp
Scroll of Mage Armor 25 gp

Coins- 24 gp, 3 sp, 2 cp (pouch)

"Sebastian" Riding dog (war trained) 150 gp 
-MW Military saddle with bird perch behind rider 210 gp
-Saddle bags 4 gp
--waterskin, winter blanket, dried meat 3 gp
--Spare component pouch 5 gp
--Spare Spellbook 15 gp

"Flintspar" Hawk Familiar
Size/Type:Tiny Magical Beast
Hit Dice:1d8 (half Valerie’s  hp)
Initiative:+3
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 20 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/-7
Attack: Talons +8 melee (1d4-2)
Full Attack: Talons +8 melee (1d4-2)
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: —
Special Qualities: Low-light vision
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +7
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +16 and as master
Feats/Familiar Abilities: Alertness, Weapon FinesseB, Improved Evasion, 
Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll pummel him into the proper format before putting him in the Rogue's Gallery or update my post here if there won't be an RG thread.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 12, 2008)

Valerie is very interesting.

When I get more info on the Monk and Ultimate Magus, I'll make a decision to solidify the party size.  I'll also get a RG put up over the weekend.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope 'very interesting' = 'good', but if there are aspects of the background or mechanical choices that I made that aren't working for you, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

I know you said you're fine with Complete Scoundrel, but I'm working on Gerdan and I'm thinking about finally making a character with a bunch of luck feats, so I figured I should double-check that you're okay with that.
It's late, and I want to think it over again after getting some sleep, but I'm currently leaning toward Healer's Luck, Magical Fortune and Unbelievable Luck.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 12, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I hope 'very interesting' = 'good', but if there are aspects of the background or mechanical choices that I made that aren't working for you, I am open to suggestions.



Well, I don't have SC or MIC, but I recognize some of the spells from the complete series.  The Orb spells make me a little uncomfortable, but they seem to be the main thrust of your character, so I'll allow them.  If people will post the more exotic MIC stuff, I'll probably allow it.

I'm usually stingy with non-core stuff, I'm using this experience to try to expand my horizons. 

RE: Luck Feats
The only thing I'd worry about them is the re-roll mechanism might bog down in PbP.  If I have to secretly do rolls, I'd have to allow you a chance to re-roll, but I guess that already will come up with Conviction.  As much as possible, I imagine you'd recognize the terrible roll immediately and use it before you finish your post, so I don't think it will be a problem.

Or, the short answer, I'll allow them as long as you exercise them within a reasonable time frame after your rolls.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2008)

Please make sure you are happy with the reserve feat if the orb thing worries you. I expect that Valerie will be toss a goodly number of acid orbs. It just means that he has to roll to hit rather than having the sure thing of a magic missile.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2008)

Um........... should we go ahead and post our characters?


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I stayed away from saving throw rerolls and the like.  I figure rerolling damage and healing would be pretty immediate.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 12, 2008)

Acidic Splash is fine.

The RG is here.  Post them up when they're ready.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> The RG is here.  Post them up when they're ready.



Did I miss a final selection of PCs?  Who is posting to the RG?


----------



## mfrench (Jan 12, 2008)

Redclaw, Scotley, OnlytheStrong, airwalkrr, and s@squ@tch for now.  I'm still considering the Ultimate Magus and Monk, if they'll expand on their ideas more.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Gerdan
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 6
[B]Race:[/B] Human (Oeridian)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Procan

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (6d8+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] NA
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] NA
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B]0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +2    +2    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2          +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2    +1    +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +3          +8

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Trident                +5     1d8+0         x2
Dagger                    +4     1d4+0     19-20x2
Light Crossbow            +6     1d8       19-20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Aquan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Turn earth creatures, rebuke water creatures, turn undead

[B]Feats:[/B] Basic Weapon Proficiency, Spears and Lances Proficiency, Crossbows Proficiency, Extra Turning (1st), Healer’s Luck (Human Bonus), Magical Fortune (3rd), Unbelievable Luck (6th)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration            5    +2          +7
Diplomacy                5    +2          +7
Knowledge (Religion)     6    +1          +7
Knowledge
        (The Planes)     2    +1          +3
Profession (Sailor)      6    +3          +9
Spellcraft               5    +1          +6
Survival                 3    +3          +6
Swim  (cc)               2    +0    -2    +0

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Trident               315gp  4lb
Dagger                    2gp   1lb
Light Crossbow           35gp   4lb
20 bolts                  2gp   2lb
Finned Gauntlets         3500gp 1lb
Caster’s Shield          3153gp 5lb
+1 agility chain shirt   1750gp  25lb
Gloves of Lightning       2000gp  --
Scroll Case               1gp   1/2lb
Scroll of Comprehend 
       Languages         25gp
2 Scroll of Protection
      From Evil          50gp
Scroll of Remove Fear    25gp
2 scrolls of Magic Weapon50gp
2 scrolls of Summon
    Monster I            50gp
Scroll of Delay Poison  150gp
Scroll of Remove 
       Paralysis        150gp  
2 Scrolls of Lesser
       Restoration      300gp
Scroll of Shatter       150gp
Scroll of Consecrate    150gp
Scroll of Dispell Magic 375gp
Scroll of Invisibility
        Purge           375gp
Scroll of Remove 
    Blindness/Deafness  375gp


[B]Total Weight:[/B]42.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 17gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   200   400

[B]Age:[/B] 32
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 189lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Graying black
[B]Skin:[/B] Weathered
```
*Appearance:* The tall, weather-worn human that stands before you greets you with a graceful bow and a smile that speaks of kindness. For those who look into his deep blue eyes, however, there is the thinly-veiled promise of storm and rage if provoked.

*Background:* Gerdan has travelled far to follow rumors of Wavecaller's location, as he originally hails from the lands of the Sea Princes. He was sent on this mission by Haroun Stormrider, a priest of great standing in the faith of Procan. Haroun claimed to have communed with the Storm Lord and been assured that Gerdan was the only one with a chance to succeed in the search for the trident.

On his journey from the Azure Sea, Gerdan found himself caught up in a great battle in the elven lands of Celene. There he earned the appreciation of Tharrielan, an elven ranger and commander of the outpost Gerdan helped to defend. In the process, however, he also earned the enmity of a hobgoblin subchief, the commander of the forces attempting to take the outpost. He has not been able to get any confirmation, but Gerdan suspects that several agents of that hobgoblin have followed him since he left Celene, and that they have been behind a few unfortunate events that have befallen him in that time.

Following Haroun's advice, and common wisdom among the priests of the Storm Lord, Gerdan has sought contacts among the ship's captains in every city he has passed through on his journey, but he hasn't stayed in any one place long enough to establish connections of any significant level. His holy symbol and wisdom have earned him some respect, but no significant loyalty among the riders of the waves.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Acidic Splash is fine.
> 
> The RG is here.  Post them up when they're ready.




Cool, I'll get Valerie into the proper format and up in the RG on Monday. Busy weekend between now and then.


----------



## Eol_Linwelin (Jan 13, 2008)

*Character Name: Respen Galanodel*
Basic Bio (Will be elaborated Later): A drifter from a young age Respen has not known any real home, wandering the length and width of Oerik, only when a kindly mage took him as an apprentice did he known any stability.  It was also during this period he discovered his talent for innate magic, one of three apprentices he was not able to hide his secret. He quickly became the focus of the old mans attention, leading the other two apprentices to jealousy, especially when he showed greater talent at both Wizardry and Sorcery.  

	After only ten years of training, he had left the tower of the old mage, ready to strike out on his own, and with a new thirst for both power, and the knowledge to wield it. A few months later he found himself in a small village being attacked by a small force of goblins, after dealing with the small creatures, he received both a strange head band, and cloak only to find out later of there special properties.  Only a month had passed before he again found something on which to focus his attention, a rumor of a powerful weapon, one he could hopefully either replicate, or in the least study.

  He immediately set off for the city of Greyhawk, looking for the latest information on the relic.     

(needs a bit more work but here it is for now...)

I'll post my actual character tonight... when I have the time...


----------



## mfrench (Jan 13, 2008)

For Respen, instead of searching for a weapon, I think it would work best if he was concerned with the legend of an ancient wizard known as Keraptis.  It is rumored that he was one of the first Ultimate Magi, and he was associated with the legendary weapons that the others are searching for.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2008)

Did I miss a new thread for the start of this game? Or are we just waiting for a few more characters to be finished?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

Not sure............ lol


----------



## mfrench (Jan 19, 2008)

Waiting for the Ultimate Magus, seeing if the Monk will show up.  Likely to move on without them very soon.  I had some unexpected overtime all week, which cut into posting time.  I will put up the OOC imminently.

P.S.: OnlytheStrong, there is a slight feat problem, check out the RG.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright you impatient players, OOC is here. 

IC is up, but nothing is in the first post.  I expect that to be done by the end of the night.  I just picked Svoldgar . . . well, just because; the rest of the PCs will receive their own invitations tailored to them in particular.  That should be done by the end of the weekend.  Feel free to chat it up in OOC.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 19, 2008)

Ooops, good catch Airwalkrr. I had a "doh" moment.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry, didn't mean to rush you. I was really just concerned that I might have started without me.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 19, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn't mean to rush you. I was really just concerned that I might have started without me.



It's fine, I needed the impetus to get things rolling.  I tend to just wait around for people that might not even show up again.

I'll continue to post introduction letters, and it should hopefully start full-steam sometime mid-week.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, my experience is that more people express interest than ever get around to submitting characters. Still we are well on our way to having a good group and I look forward to starting. If you need another player J.Alexander might be willing to submit another character since the Ranger didn't get in.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, I think the group is pretty well rounded out, thanks in part to the paladin cohort.  A high AC, high HP beater might be nice, however.  I'm sure J Alexander could build such a beast if you want that extra player.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 22, 2008)

If Eol still wants to show up, he's welcome to be an alternate.  We might have need of him later, but I'm going to get this started.

I meant to have up the other invitations, but I hit a bump: my daughter was born a week early!  I'll get caught up as best as I can, I'm sure everybody understands.

Just a hitch (the best possible kind ), we'll still be starting soon.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! Please spend your time with family. When you are ready I'll be here.


----------

